
A.I. Is Beginning to Assist Novelists - ingve
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/18/technology/ai-is-beginning-to-assist-novelists.html
======
elocinstr8t
Assist novelists is a good idea, but to replace them completely by AI is not
good. Anyway, it's not like AI can write a novel or something. At least not a
coherent one.

